# Hello! - ocicat?



## hiimjustin (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello! my names justin. im new on here! anyways ive been raising my kitten since it was only 3weeks old, found it, she is 1 now. Well i think it might be a ocicat which is why i am here. It had super spotty bottom, and its markings look like it. She is super hyper and wild and loves to open cabinets lol but then likes to cuddle when shes tired. heres a few pics


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome Justin and kitty! What's your kitty's name? Only a dna test would tell for sure what her history is. Some vets do take the tests, but I think they are fairly expensive still. But, in the end, it is really the connection between the two of you that is important. 

Mylita


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, what a pretty cat! Since you found her at such a young age she is probably very attached to you. Very sweet!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Not an Ocicat, she's either a brown mackeral tabby or a tortie tabby domestic - the lighting isn't clear.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Your kitty is so adorable! :luv And she looks like a torbie to me.

But no, not an Ocicat. Almost all tabby cats have spotty belly, and all kittens are hyper.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Does she have both black and orange markings? If so, then your kitty is what is affectionately known as a torbie... a cat with tortoiseshell and tabby markings. Very pretty!


----------

